# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Neem een skiduim steeds ernstig

## FRANCOIS580

*Nog eventjes doorbijten en de kerstexamens liggen achter de rug, zodat je met het ganse gezin volop van je wintervakantie kun genieten. Genieten? Voor anderen zal het inderdaad weer afzien worden. Jaarlijks doen immers meer en meer landgenoten beroep op de gipsvluchten waarmee ze vroegtijdig huiswaarts keren. Gebroken benen, armen en polsbreuken maken de meerderheid uit van de kwetsuren die op en langs de skipistes worden opgelopen. Dat wil lang niet zeggen dat je tijdens je winterse skivakantie geen andere, en eveneens erg vervelende kwetsuren kunt oplopen. Eén ervan is de skiduim, een blessure die nog steeds erg wordt onderschat, maar best ernstig wordt genomen om verwikkelingen te vermijden. Hoe ontstaat eigenlijk zo'n skiduim? Wat zijn de symptomen en hoe wordt je skiduim behandeld?*


*(Francois580)* 


Jaarlijks zoeken honderdduizenden Belgen de sneeuw op om hun batterijen weer op te laden. Valpartijen op en/of langs de skipistes zijn schering en inslag. Meestal loopt het goed af, maar als gevolg van de groeiende drukte in de meest populaire skigebieden, komen steeds meer landgenoten gewond terug naar huis. Breuken van allerlei ledematen zijn de meest voorkomende kwetsuren. Minder bekend maar daarom zeker niet minder ernstig, is de skiduim.


*Scheuring gewrichtsband*


Een skiduim is een ernstig letsel aan het ulnaire collaterale ligament van het duimgewricht. Dat is de gewrichtsband die moet voorkomen dat je duim teveel naar achter of opzij buigt. Het is deze collaterale gewrichtsband die je duim als het ware op zijn meest ideale plaats houdt. Bij een skiduim wordt deze gewrichtsband als gevolg van een val ontwricht. Bij een val met de ski's, blijft je duim meestal achter je skistok hangen, met alle nare gevolgen vandien. Je duim buigt dan zo ver naar achter, dat zijn gewrichtsband afscheurt* .../...* 


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...s-ernstig.html

----------

